# Stihl SR430 and Essentria IC3



## jorgeda1 (Jul 18, 2018)

I recently purchased the SR430 and some Essentria IC3. I was wondering if anyone has mastered the setting for appling Essentria IC3 using the SR430?


I have about 2 1/2 acres that I am trying to treat for Mosquitoes and Deer flies. I live in northern MN on a lake.



What settings do you set the metering knob? 

Do you set the trigger throttle limiter?
Do you just apply around the perimeter?


Any help is appreciated. 



Thank You


----------



## PestGuy (Jan 15, 2018)

I've used a similar gas mister with Essentria, but never really fooled around with the settings. As long as you get a fine mist on all non-flowering plant life and at the bases of shrubs and bushes you'll be good. If you live on a lake you might want to see what the laws are for applying a type of larvicide to the lake itself. Perimeter treatments on the lawn are more for ticks than mosquitoes. Also don't apply in direct sunlight or you might burn the plant life. Apply early in the morning.


----------

